# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كرسي الاعتراف >  <معاذ بني ملحم>..ضيفنآ في كرسي الاعترآف

## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*سيد الحرف وصاحب الكلمه الوطنية الثابتة

روحه تألقت في سماءِ الحصن

وعزفت اوتاره على انغام الحب والحزن والأمل ,,

وكتب قلمه كل ما يُعرف به من

انسانية
وفاء
تضحية
وطنية
انتماء


صاحب المواضيع المميزه والاطروحات المتنوعه

كان وما زال اخ وصديق لكل عضو هنّآ



::

بكل مفرَداتِ التَرحيبْ العَميقة
وبدروب مرصوفهٍ بالزهور الريفيه
المعطرة..النقيه
وبكل الود والفخر والاحترام


نلتقي اليوم بمشرف منتديات نحبك يا اردن 
صاحب البصمه المميزه في شبكات منتديات الحصن



معاذ بني ملحم 



اهلاً بكَ في كرسي الاعتراف
اتمنى لكَ إقامة سعيدة ..



*
*
::
::*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*عرفنا  معاذ على بطااقتك الشخصية 
اسمك ؟ 
ع ـمرك ؟ 
مؤهلك التع ـليمي ؟
ع ـملك ؟
الح ـالة الإج ـتماعـية ؟
هوايآتك ؟*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*الى الأخت الفاضلة .. صديقة بنت الشديفات 

كل الورد والإحترام و التقدير 

كما و أشكركـ 
على هذه الدعوه الرائعه في هذا الركن المتميز 

و أتمنى أن أكون ضيفاً خفيف الظل .. و أجيب عن كل الأسئلة بكل صدق وشفافية متناهية ..

يا أحبتي 

لأرواحكم السلام 


اسمك ؟ 
معاذ بني ملحم

ع ـمرك ؟ 
23 سنه 


مؤهلك التع ـليمي ؟
طالب جامعي / مرحلة البكالوريوس


ع ـملك ؟
شوفير سرفيس المستشفى العسكري / ايدون .


الح ـالة الإج ـتماعـية ؟
أعزب .


هوايآتك ؟
بحب الصيد  و كمان  بحب كرة القدم .

..................................................  ..................................................  ....*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*اهلا معاذ ,, ولساتنا في بدايه المشوار*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مساااء الورد .. كيفكـ صديقة 

نحن ننتظر الأسئلة من جميع الأعضاء .

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*اهلا معاذ .. بخير الحمدلله 
لسا انا اليوم بدي اخليها على البطاقه وبكرا ابلش فيك

..
..*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الله يجيب يلي فيه الخير .. و الله يكون بعوننا على الاسئلة .

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*روح صار عليك عقوبه,,

وهي اسئله 

::
::

معاذ بني ملحم من هو .؟؟

في هذه اللحظه لمن تشتاق.؟؟

اين انت من الامل.؟؟

جريمه تتمنى ارتكابها.؟؟

تكتب لمن.؟؟

::

اكيد راجعه 
هلا هلا*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*
معاذ بني ملحم من هو .؟؟
معاذ بني ملحم .. 
 مواطن اردني يعشق تراب هذا الوطن الغالي 
وهو ايضاً إنسان هادئ طموح ويحب التفاؤل و الأمل 




في هذه اللحظه لمن تشتاق.؟؟

في هذه اللحظة أشتاق لـ مجموعة إنسان .. بريء بتصرفاته .. حنون بطبيعته .. جذاب  برقته .. فيه مواصفات رائعه جدا .


اين انت من الامل.؟؟
الأمل موجود معي في كـــل مــكـــان .. فأنا اُحب الأمل و التفاؤل .



جريمه تتمنى ارتكابها.؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


تكتب لمن.؟؟

أكتب لكل شخص يريد أن يبوح لي ما بداخلة  ..  أقول له تعال واحكِ لي عمّا بداخلكـ .. فأنا كلي أذان صاغية .. تعال ولا تخف .*

----------


## دموع الغصون

ياهلا "معاذ " منور الكرسي 

كيفك شو اخبارك بتمنى تكون مرتاح على الكرسي 

- من أول ما بلش كرسي الاعتراف لاحظت بتشارك الكل و كنت تسئلهم و لا مره عشت شعورهم سواء كانو اعضاء قداما أو جدد هلا و أنت على كرسي الاعتراف شو حاسس ؟؟ 
- مين من الأعضاء يلي هلا غايبين بتتمنى يكون موجود و يسئلك ؟؟
- شو نوعية الاسئلة يلي بتحب تنسئلها ؟؟
- شو أضافلك المنتدى ؟؟
- درس علمتك ياه الحياة وكان قاسي لكن غير بشخصية " معاذ " للأفضل " ؟؟ 
- في أسئله خايف تنسئلها او مو حابب أو حابب هالموضوع بكل تفاصيله وجرأته و شجاعته ؟؟ 


مبدئياً بكفي و أكيد لي عودة إن شاء الله

----------


## معاذ ملحم

كيفك شو اخبارك بتمنى تكون مرتاح على الكرسي 
الحمد لله .. هياتني مرتاح ومبسوط 

- من أول ما بلش كرسي الاعتراف لاحظت بتشارك الكل و كنت تسئلهم و لا مره عشت شعورهم سواء كانو اعضاء قداما أو جدد هلا و أنت على كرسي الاعتراف شو حاسس ؟؟ 
شعور طبيعي  ..

- مين من الأعضاء يلي هلا غايبين بتتمنى يكون موجود و يسئلك ؟؟
هدوء عاصف , طوق الياسمين , محمد العزام , Mylife079 , سنفوره 

- شو نوعية الاسئلة يلي بتحب تنسئلها ؟؟
والله ما في أسئلة محدده .. عادي يعني خدو راحتكم . 

- شو أضافلك المنتدى ؟؟
المنتدى أضاف شغلات كثير حلوه بحياتي
لكن أهم ما أضاف لحياتي .. أصدقاء سعدت بمعرفتهم و احبهم كما يحبونني وتعاهدنا على أن نبقى اخوه .

- درس علمتك ياه الحياة وكان قاسي لكن غير بشخصية " معاذ " للأفضل " ؟؟ 

الحياة كل يوم بتعلمنا درس جديد .. وكل يوم انا عم اتغير للأفضل طبعا بفضل وتوفيق من الله .



- في أسئله خايف تنسئلها او مو حابب أو حابب هالموضوع بكل تفاصيله وجرأته و شجاعته ؟؟ 
الحمد لله ما بخاف من شي .. لكن بالنسبة للأسئلة .. انتوا إسئلوا مثل ما بدكم ..

عارفين ليش .. 

لأنو .. لكل سؤال جواب وفي كل جواب قصه عظيمة .

----------


## محمد العزام

اهلا وسهلا فيك صديقي معاذ بكرسي الاعتراف ونورت الكرسي بوجودك 
وبتمنالك اقامة سعيد 


صديقي معاذ يمكن الايام عرفتني بشخص بريء بكلامه وبطيبته والانتماء 

اول شي ... هالانتماء اللي الكل بلاحظه عليك ... شو مصدره ؟
ثاني شي ... لكل شي بداية ونهاية .. وين بلشت بدايتك وشو تتوقع النهاية ؟
ثالث شي .. المنتدى وين كان بافضل حالاته كونك انت مشارك من البداية وما انقطعت عن المنتدى ؟
رابع شي ... اعضاء تتمنى يرجعوا ؟
خامس شي .. للصراحة والطيبة حدود .. بالنسبة لصراحتك وطيبتك متوقع الها حدود بحياتك ؟






واللي رجعة اكيد ان شاء الله

----------


## معاذ ملحم

صديقي معاذ يمكن الايام عرفتني بشخص بريء بكلامه وبطيبته والانتماء 

اول شي ... هالانتماء اللي الكل بلاحظه عليك ... شو مصدره ؟

والله يا سيدي مصدر الإنتماء هوه الهوية الوطنية .. وبحكم انو انا اردني الأصل .. فـ إشي أكيد انو يكون عندي ولاء و إنتماء للوطن والقائد المفدى .. ولا إنتا شو رأيكـ . 
هاد الجواب .. جزء بسيط من يلي كنت بدي احكيه .. لكن باقي الجواب أحتفظ فيه لنفسي .

ثاني شي ... لكل شي بداية ونهاية .. وين بلشت بدايتك وشو تتوقع النهاية ؟
*
بداتي بلشت بـ مدينة معان .. وبالنسبة للنهاية .. فهاد الشي ما بيعلم فيه غير الله .. والنعم بالله .
*
ثالث شي .. المنتدى وين كان بافضل حالاته كونك انت مشارك من البداية وما انقطعت عن المنتدى ؟

والله يا صديقي المنتدى كان بأفضل حالاته بـ سنه 2009 وسنة 2010  لانو كان أغلب الاعضاء موجودين وكان الواحد فينا ما يلحق مشاركات .

رابع شي ... اعضاء تتمنى يرجعوا ؟

x man  ربيع 
غازي القسايمة 
محمد القسايمه 
عمار القسايمه 
زهرة التوليب 
باريسا 
العالي عالي 
احمد الزعبي 
مهدي شطناوي
عباده شطناوي
حلا 
مدحت
سكوربيون
وكثير فيه اعضاء بتمنى انهم يرجعوا على المنتدى .. 

خامس شي .. للصراحة والطيبة حدود .. بالنسبة لصراحتك وطيبتك متوقع الها حدود بحياتك ؟ 

احكيلك شغلة .. يلي بتعود على شغله مستحيل يغيرها .
و انا متعود عـ الصراحه وطيبة القلب .. وبتعامل مع الاخرين بكل شفافية وصدق و وضوح .. لكن كل يلي حكيتلكـ عنه بينتهي عند اول تدخل بشؤوني الخاصه لأني بحب أكون شخص مستقل بذاتي .

----------


## دموع الغصون

بشكرك "معاذ" على الاجابات 

برجع معك بجزء جديد من الاسئلة 

"وطنيات " 
- شخصية أردنية تعتبر الأميز في نفسك ؟ 
- أقرب محافظة إلى قلبك ؟
- مكان تعتبره فخر للأردن ؟
- لو خيروك تشارك في القوات المسلحة أو الدفاع المدني أو الأمن العام أو المخابرات .... الخ شو بتختار ؟
- أنو أكتر الشعارات الواطنية بتحسها الأقرب إلى نفسك ؟ 
- أكتر صوره للملك بتحبها ؟ 
- أكتر صورة وطنية بتحسها معبرة ؟ 
- شخصيات من ذاكرة تتمنى لو يكونو اليوم بيننا من هم أذكر أربع أسماء ؟
- أكتر مناسبة وطنية بتحبها ؟ 
- ما هي معايير الوطنية و الإنتماء بنظرك ؟ 

لي عودة

----------


## معاذ ملحم

"وطنيات " 

- شخصية أردنية تعتبر الأميز في نفسك ؟ 

خالي العميد الركن طلال بني ملحم

- أقرب محافظة إلى قلبك ؟
معان 

- مكان تعتبره فخر للأردن ؟

 منطقة كادبي .. مركز الملك عبدالله للتصميم و التطوير

- لو خيروك تشارك في القوات المسلحة أو الدفاع المدني أو الأمن العام أو المخابرات .... الخ شو بتختار ؟

أكيد بختار .. القوات المسلحه ( الجيش العربي )

- أنو أكتر الشعارات الوطنية بتحسها الأقرب إلى نفسك ؟ 
شعار .. على قدر أهل العزم .

- أكتر صوره للملك بتحبها ؟ 


- أكتر صورة وطنية بتحسها معبرة ؟ 



- شخصيات من ذاكرة تتمنى لو يكونو اليوم بيننا من هم أذكر أربع أسماء ؟

الشهيد وصفي التل .
الشيخ العلامه نوح سلمان القضاة 
الشيخ كليب الشريده
والشيخ عوده ابو تايه


- أكتر مناسبة وطنية بتحبها ؟ 
عيد ميلاد جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني بن الحسين المعظم .

- ما هي معايير الوطنية و الإنتماء بنظرك ؟ 

بنظري معايير الإنتماء و الولاء .. مش شرط تكون فقط بالاغاني الوطنية و بالاهازيج .
بل يجب ان تكون بالعمل الحقيقي لخدمة هذا الوطن وخدمة ابناء هذا الوطن و شعبه الطيب الكريم .
وتقديم يد المساعده لكل فرد من افراد هذا الوطن الغالي .

----------


## دموع الغصون

كيفك معاذ شو اخبارك 
كيف الكرسي معك 


" أسئلة شخصية "
صفة تحب وجودها فيك ؟ 
صفة بتتمنى تغيرها فيك ؟
كلمة لا تقدر بثمن ؟
متى يبدأ الصمت عندك ؟
متى تنسحب من الحوار ؟
من قدوتك في الحياة ؟
من سر سعادتك ؟


" تفضيلات "
الطعام المفضل ؟
المشروب المفضل ؟
الشاعر المفضل ؟
اللون المفضل ؟
الرياضة المفضلة ؟
الشهر المفضل ؟
الفصل المفضل ؟
الرقم المفضل ؟
الأسم المفضل ؟
اللقب المفضل ؟
الدولة المفضلة ؟
المدينة المفضلة ؟
السيارة المفضلة ؟
الزهور المفضلة ؟
الأسماء  المفضلة ؟
البرنامج التلفزيوني المفضل ؟
الأغنية المفضلة ؟
الموسيقى المفضلة ؟
الكتاب المفضل ؟
الهواية المفضلة ؟

يسلمو مقدما على الاجابات 
لي عودة

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*
" أسئلة شخصية "

صفة تحب وجودها فيك ؟ 
الإبتسامه .. يلي حولي بيحكولي إنتا عطول بتظل مبتسم .

صفة بتتمنى تغيرها فيك ؟ 
الكذب 

كلمة لا تقدر بثمن ؟
 إغتنم خمس قبل خمس .


متى يبدأ الصمت عندك ؟
 حينما أكون متضايق وزعلان من شخص 


متى تنسحب من الحوار ؟ 
عندما أكتشف أن الذي يحاورني لا يعرف كيف هو اسلوب الحوار .


من قدوتك في الحياة ؟ 
والدي 


من سر سعادتك ؟ بالنسبة لي .. السعادة عندي ليس لها سر معين .. لأنني دائما أبتسم حتى وإن واجهتني المشاكل .. أبتسم حتى لو كنت مجروح .


" تفضيلات "

الطعام المفضل ؟
المنسف الأردني

المشروب المفضل ؟ كاسة شاي احسن  من كل الدنيا .


الشاعر المفضل ؟
بن فطيس .

اللون المفضل ؟ 
الأحمر


الرياضة المفضلة ؟ 
كرة القدم 


الشهر المفضل ؟
شهر 5

الفصل المفضل ؟
فصل الربيع 

الرقم المفضل ؟
رقم 4

الأسم المفضل ؟
طلال

اللقب المفضل ؟
معاذ بــيـــكـ

الدولة المفضلة ؟
أكيد الأردن 

المدينة المفضلة ؟
عاصمة الأردن الحبيب ,, عمان ,,

السيارة المفضلة ؟
 مرسيدس ..  

الزهور المفضلة ؟ ورد الياسمين و النرجس و الجوري


الأسماء المفضلة ؟ محمد , طلال , عبدالله , حسين , سيف , مالك

البرنامج التلفزيوني المفضل ؟
 والله ما في برنامج مفضل بالنسبة إلي .. لأني ما بتابع التلفزيون كثير .


الأغنية المفضلة ؟
اغنية وطنية .. كثير انا بحبها .
عبدالله يا عونكـ .. للفنان المبدع بشار السرحان 

الموسيقى المفضلة ؟ 

كل أنواع الموسيقى الهادئة .


الكتاب المفضل ؟
كتاب فرصتنا الأخيرة .. لجلالة الملك .

الهواية المفضلة ؟
كتابة الخواطر و الشعر أحياناً .*

----------


## &روان&

*
مرحبا اخ معاذ  كيفك بس ما كون غلبتك بس جاوب على هي الاسئلة
واسف على ازعاجك*
*
1_ متى اخر مرة ضحكت من قلبك وليش؟



2- اخر مرة بكيت من قلبك؟




3-هل حسيت في يوم من الايام انك ضعيف


4-اذا كنت متضايق شو اول شي بتعملو




5-شو احلى ذكرى في حياتك ومستحيل تنساها ؟



6-آخـــر شخـــص تتـــذكــــره قبـــل ما تنـــــام؟

7-شو تعنيلك في هالكلمااات

البحر 

السماء 

الاردن

الحب 

الصديق 

8-كم شخص عندك في المسنجر ؟



9-كم سـاعه تقعد ع الكمبيــوتر ؟


10-هل فعلا انت مرتاح في تواجدك في المنتدي و مع الاعضاء ؟



11-عضو يستحق الصداقه ؟


12-عضو شفتة و عضو بدك تشوفه


13-عضو تحس شخصيته مثل شخصيتك ؟


14-عضو تعجبك شخصيته ؟


15- متى آخر مرة قرأت القرآن الكريم ؟

16 - كم عدد اصدقائك المقربين ؟

17 - صديق ندمت على صداقتة ؟

18 - موقف لن تنساه ؟

19 - الحياة بالنسبة لك ؟

20 - شخص تفتقده في حياتك ؟

21 - حب ما تنساه ؟

22- ماهي اهتمامتك سابقا وحاليا 

وشكرا الك*

----------


## إن الله يراك

اي جامعة بتحب اكثر؟؟؟؟   القديمة الي كنت فيها؟؟؟؟   ولا الحالية؟؟؟؟؟  ومين ارتحت فيها اكثر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وليييييييييييش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*
1_ متى اخر مرة ضحكت من قلبك وليش؟
اليوم .. كنت قاعد مع شباب أصدقائي وضحكنا على موقف مضحك صار مع واحد من الشباب .


2- اخر مرة بكيت من قلبك؟

بدكـ الصراحه .. بكيت قبل شهر يوم وفاة خالي الله يرحمه 


3-هل حسيت في يوم من الايام انك ضعيف
اه .. حسيت 

4-اذا كنت متضايق شو اول شي بتعملو

بقعد لحالي .. 


5-شو احلى ذكرى في حياتك ومستحيل تنساها ؟

مدينة معان .. بالتحديد منطقة الجفر .. كانت فيها ذكريات حلوه ومستحيل أنساها .

6-آخـــر شخـــص تتـــذكــــره قبـــل ما تنـــــام؟

اكيد الشخص يلي بتذكرني قبل ما انام .. انا كمان بتذكره قبل ما انام ... جوابي معقد صح 

7-شو تعنيلك في هالكلمااات

البحر  

مكان للراحه النفسية .. ولنسيان الهموم و المشاكل .

السماء 

السماء فيها إبداع الخالق عز وجل 

الاردن

وطني .. عشقي .. نبضي .. روحي 

الحب 

شيء جميل .. ويكون أجمل عندما يكون الحب صادقاً ونابعاً من القلب .

الصديق 

الصديق .. يبقى صديق حتى في أوقات الشدة .

8-كم شخص عندك في المسنجر ؟

كثير .. يعني تقريباً 300 شخص ,, عفكرة كل الأشخاص يلي عندي انا بعرفهم شخصياً .

9-كم سـاعه تقعد ع الكمبيــوتر ؟

3 ساعات 

10-هل فعلا انت مرتاح في تواجدك في المنتدي و مع الاعضاء ؟

أكيد .. لو مش مرتاح كان ما بقيت بالمنتدى طول الفتره هاي .. يعني تقريبا 5 سنوات .

11-عضو يستحق الصداقه ؟
الكل ما شاء الله عليه .. لكن ما بدي أحدد شخص معين عشان ما حدا يزعل . 

12-عضو شفتة و عضو بدك تشوفه
أغلب شباب وصبايا المنتدى انا شفتهم وهمه كمان شافوني و ما شاء الله عليهم شباب بينرفع الراس فيهم . 

هلأ بيبقى عندي فضول أشوف الأعضاء يلي ما شفتهم . 

13-عضو تحس شخصيته مثل شخصيتك ؟

هدوء عاصف .

14-عضو تعجبك شخصيته ؟

دموع الغصون .. عمرها صغير لكن ما شاء الله عقلها كبير .

15- متى آخر مرة قرأت القرآن الكريم ؟

بكل صدق .. قبل 12 يوم .

16 - كم عدد اصدقائك المقربين ؟

كيف يعني .. أصدقائي بالمنتدى ولا بالحياة العامه .
معلش التوضيح .

17 - صديق ندمت على صداقتة ؟

بتقدري تحكي هوه مش صديق .
في واحد تعرفت عليه بالجامعه و يا ريتني ما تعرفت عليه .. 

18 - موقف لن تنساه ؟

ذكريات جميلة كانت مع أصدقائي في جامعة جرش .

19 - الحياة بالنسبة لك ؟

الحياة حلوه .. ومره .. وسط .. و سادة .. بالأخر الحياة مثل فنجان القهوه .. كل واحد بعيشها على مزاجه . 

20 - شخص تفتقده في حياتك ؟

أختي .

21 - حب ما تنساه ؟

يومي بسنه يوم الـ ما شوفك أنا .. مالي غنى عنكـ لا تغيب .


22- ماهي اهتمامتك سابقا وحاليا 

اهتمامي .. كيف اكون مدير ناجح و كيف أكون صاحب متخذ قرار و صاحب سلطة ونفوذ .


شكراً روان عـ الأسئلة الجميلة .. 
بالعكس .. انا إنبسطت لأسئلتكـ .. ما فيها إزعاج ولا شي .*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اي جامعة بتحب اكثر؟؟ القديمة الي كنت فيها؟؟ ولا الحالية؟؟ 
ومين ارتحت فيها اكثر؟؟ وليييييييييييش؟؟

بدكـ الصراحه .. انا مرتاح بجامعة عجلون و بحبها كثير .. لكن هـ الشي ما بنسيني جامعة جرش يلي عشت فيها أول مرحلة من حياتي الجامعية و كانت أسعد اوقاتي و جلساتي بـ جرش 
كل يوم بتذكر وبشتاق لكل شخص قابلته و تعرفت عليه بجامعة جرش وقعدت معه .. من جامعة جرش كانت نقطة إنطلاقي ومشاركتي في النشاطات الشبابية مع المجلس الأعلى للشباب و مكتب جائزة الحسن  و هيئة شباب كلنا الاردن .

 جامعة جرش .. فيها شخص رائع جدا .. مبدع .. متميز .. جذاب .. نشمي من نشامى الوطن .. انا بقدمله بهاي اللحظة كل معاني المحبة و التقدير و الإخلاص .

----------


## &روان&

عنجد شكرا الك استمتع وانا يقرأ اجاباتك 
وعجبتني هي الاجابة
*اكيد الشخص يلي بتذكرني قبل ما انام .. انا كمان بتذكره قبل ما انام 


 وبالنسبة للسؤال رقم 16 يعني كم عدد الاصدقاء المقربين للك في كل نواحي الحياة
وفي كل موقف لك تجدهم الى جانبك
تقبل مروري*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> عنجد شكرا الك استمتع وانا بقرأ اجاباتك 
> وعجبتني هي الاجابة
> *اكيد الشخص يلي بتذكرني قبل ما انام .. انا كمان بتذكره قبل ما انام 
> 
> 
>  وبالنسبة للسؤال رقم 16 يعني كم عدد الاصدقاء المقربين للك في كل نواحي الحياة
> وفي كل موقف لك تجدهم الى جانبك
> تقبل مروري*


شخص واحد .. صديقي المخلص و الوفي و الرائع و الذي لطالما أجده الى جانبي في كل الأمور  محمد الشرع .

إسمحوا لي بان اقدم له باقة من الود و الإحترام و التقدير .

و انا كمان سعيد بمشاركتكـ .. و بتشكرك على الروح المرحه .. يسلمو إلكـ .

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*احم احم ما شاء الله مو مخلينك ترتاح اما انا اجيتك ,,

اول شي مرحبا كيفك.؟؟ اخبارك, طمني عن صحتك.؟؟


**لا تحزن عندما يتغيرون

عندما لا يتحدثون إليك

لا يسألون عنك
... 
ولا يفتقدونك

تذكر دائماً أن من يحبك سيبقى بجانبك
وأن من يستطيع أن يستغني عن وجودك
ولم يبحث عنك أثناء غيابك لم يحبك من الأساس حباً صادقاً مهما كانت الظروف

لذلك..اجعل كل شخص في المكانه التي يستحقها في قلبك 

رأيك بهذه الكلمات ولمن تقولها.؟؟


,,,

كلمه لـ

والديك

معان

اصدقائك



,,,

هل المشاعر تجاه الاخرين تبرد.؟؟

,,,

لي عوده*
*



*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*لا تحزن عندما يتغيرون

عندما لا يتحدثون إليك

لا يسألون عنك
... 
ولا يفتقدونك

تذكر دائماً أن من يحبك سيبقى بجانبك
وأن من يستطيع أن يستغني عن وجودك
ولم يبحث عنك أثناء غيابك لم يحبك من الأساس حباً صادقاً مهما كانت الظروف

لذلك..اجعل كل شخص في المكانه التي يستحقها في قلبك 

رأيك بهذه الكلمات ولمن تقولها.؟؟

كلمات جميلة جداً و مؤثرة في نفس الوقت .. وأقولها لكل شخص له مكانه في قلبي . 
,,,

كلمه لـ

والديك

اللهم إرحمهما كما ربياني صغيرا 

معان

معان لينا وحقكـ علينا .. يا بلد العز و الشموخ 

اصدقائك

سلام عليكم يا أيها الأصدقاء في هذا المساء الجميل ..

,,,

هل المشاعر تجاه الاخرين تبرد.؟؟


تبرد في حال عدم إهتمامهم بنا ..
,,,*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*مساء الخير ,, مشكور على اجاباتك,,

نبدأ...

من هو تؤام روحكـ.؟؟

انسان تفكر فيه دائماً.؟؟

جريمه تتمنى ارتكابها.؟؟

كلمه تتمنى سماعها.؟؟

قصه تعشقها منذ صغركـ.؟؟




**:: نعم ولا ::
**
هل انت عصبي.؟؟

هل كنت يوماً سبب في مشكله.؟؟

هل تتمنى الموت لأحدهم.؟؟               * * \\ ما بتوقع
**

::::::

اعذرني اذا كثرت اسئله

لي عوده

::*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*,,,

طموحك الى اي مدى يقف.؟؟

تذكره رحيل للابد لمن تعطيها..؟؟

" هذه اخر فرصه لديك " لمن تقولها.؟؟

,,,*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*نبدأ...

من هو تؤام روحكـ.؟؟

**اختي  الغالية . 
**
انسان تفكر فيه دائماً.؟؟


**ولا حدا .. حالياً 
**
جريمه تتمنى ارتكابها.؟؟

**ما بحب الجرائم .. انا إنسان مسالم . 
**
كلمه تتمنى سماعها.؟؟

**بحبك 
**
قصه تعشقها منذ صغركـ.؟؟

**النملة و العصفور .. قصة كانت تحكيلي اياها عمتي لما كنت طفل صغير* *. هههه .**:: نعم ولا ::
**
هل انت عصبي.؟؟

**أحيانا .. حسب الموقف . 
**
هل كنت يوماً سبب في مشكله.؟؟

**الحمد لله  .. لأ .. لاني ما بحب المشاكل . 
**
هل تتمنى الموت لأحدهم.؟؟* *\\ ما بتوقع

**أكيييييييييييييد لأ . 
*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*
طموحك الى اي مدى يقف.؟؟

يقف عندما يموت الحلم . 

تذكره رحيل للابد لمن تعطيها..؟؟

لأول شخص تركني و هجرني عند أول تذكرة سفر أُتيحت لهُ

" هذه اخر فرصه لديك " لمن تقولها.؟؟

لــ ميدو ........................................*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*اجاباتك حلوه ,, 

بتحب تخصصك ,, ولو يرجع الوقت فيك تغيره ولا لا ,.؟؟؟

اغنيه تحب تسمعها دائماً.؟؟

حكمتك بالحياه.؟؟

:: لمين تحكي ..

مستحيل اكرهك
شكراً
انت غير الناس
اهتم فيّا



,,
,,
*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*
بتحب تخصصك ,, ولو يرجع الوقت فيك تغيره ولا لا ,.؟؟؟

ايه بحب تخصصي , لأ ما بغيره لانو التخصص حلو و عاجبني .

اغنيه تحب تسمعها دائماً.؟؟

خالد عبدالرحمن .. بلا ميعاد .

حكمتك بالحياه.؟؟

لا تبكي على غدر الزمان لطالما رقصت على جثث الأسود كلابا 
لا تحسبن برقصها تعلو على أسيادها تبقى الأسود أسود والكلاب كلابا .

:: لمين تحكي ..

مستحيل اكرهك

لـ M 

شكراً

لكل شخص يتمنى لي كل الخير .
لكل شخص يبعث الأمل و السعاده في داخلي 

انت غير الناس

انت غير الناس عندي لـ روحي 

اهتم فيّا

لكل شخص يحبني .. ويهتم في ,, أقول لكـ إهتم في .*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*مساء الخير خيو ,,

حبيت اسألك


مشاريعك بعد التخرج ,, بإذنه تعالى

استاذ له الفضل في ما انت عليه الآن ..

موقف مفرح مريت فيه وتتمنى انه يرجع



:: عضو ..

بتشعر انه قريب منك,,

تعجبك مواضيعه..

تؤام روحك..

بمثابه اخوك ..


,,,,

تشكيله الوزاره اذا ما حدا حكالك عنها ,,
*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*
مشاريعك بعد التخرج ,, بإذنه تعالى

اذا الله راد .. بدي أكمل دراسة .. بنفس المجال .

استاذ له الفضل في ما انت عليه الآن ..

كل الأساتذه خير وبركة .. ما في حدا معين .

موقف مفرح مريت فيه وتتمنى انه يرجع


فيه كثير مواقف مفرحه .. بس حاليا في موقف صار معي من قبل شهر وبتمنى انو يرجع 



:: عضو ..

بتشعر انه قريب منك,,

صديقة بنت الشديفات .. بنت شمية اردنية منتمية للوطن الغالي وللملك المفدى 

تعجبك مواضيعه..

ما فيش شخص محدد .

تؤام روحك..

محمد حورية .. mylife079

بمثابه اخوك ..

هدوء عاصف .

,,,,

تشكيله الوزاره اذا ما حدا حكالك عنها ,,


كيف يعني مش فاهم اشي ..؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

لمن تهدي 
- احلامك 
- انجازاتك 
- أحزانك
- ابتسامتك
- صندوق أسرارك 
- شهادتك الجامعية - بس تتخرج على خير يارب -
- مشروع تخرجك
- موبايلك 


لمن تهدي من الأعضاء 
- قلم رصاص 
- ممحاه 
- قلم أسود 
- قلم أحمر 
- شوكلاه 
- دبدوب 
- وردة حمراء 
- وردة زرقاء 
- وردة بيضاء 
- وردة صفراء 
- ورقه بيضاء 
- القرآن الكريم 
- سجادة صلاة 


- رسالة إلى شخص ما ، مسموح أن تحوي كلمة واحد ما هي هذه الكلمة ؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

لمن تهدي 


- احلامك 

 لنفسي

- انجازاتك 

لأسرتي 

- أحزانك

لـ  نفسي

- ابتسامتك 

لـ M A ...M

- صندوق أسرارك 

 ولا لحدا .


- شهادتك الجامعية - بس تتخرج على خير يارب -

أكيد لشغلي .. ههههه

- مشروع تخرجك

لكل من ساعدني و أعطاني الخبره في مجال تخصصي 


- موبايلك 

 ولا لحد .

لمن تهدي من الأعضاء 


- قلم رصاص 
روان 

- ممحاه

لطلاب التوجيهي بالمنتدى 

- قلم أسود

لـ تحية عسكرية 

- قلم أحمر 
إلي .. لاني بفضل اللون الاحمر 

- شوكلاه  

إلك .


- دبدوب  

لكل صبايا المنتدى .


- وردة حمراء 
لشخص بعرف حالة 

- وردة زرقاء 

 الجوري


- وردة بيضاء 

 بياض الثلج

- وردة صفراء 

صديقة بنت الشديفات

- ورقه بيضاء

 دموع الغصون .. وبحكيلك الف الحمد لله عـ السلامة 

- القرآن الكريم

Mylife079

- سجادة صلاة

 هدوء عاصف


- رسالة إلى شخص ما ، مسموح أن تحوي كلمة واحد ما هي هذه الكلمة ؟؟

الله يسامحك .. ’’ M ,,

----------


## shams spring

*مسا الخير ~~ معاذ ~~ كيفك؟؟ وكيف الكرسي معك ؟؟
ما شاء الله الاعضاء ما قصروا معك بالاسئلة .!!

سؤالين خفاف :
**بــ الـرغـم مـن أن الـفـضـفـضـه تــريـح الـقـلـب ..

الا أنـهــا ,, صعـبـة الـخـروج ..!**1) هل تملك شخصا تفضفض له عن ما في قلبك ؟؟


**كَم يكونُ الليل كئيب ، حينَ تفتَقِد فيهِ شيئاً " تعودتَ عليهِ ..//ْ~**2)في هذه اللحظة من تفتقد ؟؟





*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> *مسا الخير ~~ معاذ ~~ كيفك؟؟ وكيف الكرسي معك ؟؟
> ما شاء الله الاعضاء ما قصروا معك بالاسئلة .!!
> 
> سؤالين خفاف :
> **بــ الـرغـم مـن أن الـفـضـفـضـه تــريـح الـقـلـب ..
> 
> الا أنـهــا ,, صعـبـة الـخـروج ..!*
> 
> *1) هل تملك شخصا تفضفض له عن ما في قلبك ؟؟
> ...



يا مساء النور .. أهلين فيكي شو اخبارك .. منوره غرفة الضيوف .


اه والله انا هلأ عند صديقي وقاعدين بنفضفض لبعض .. يعني سؤالكـ إجا بوقت مناسب .. وكأنو عندكـ حاسة سادسة .^ ^.


أفتقد شخص .. رحل من عالمي ولكنني حاولت الوصول إلية و الإتصال به ولكن بدون جدوى .. فكم وكم أتأسف على تلك اللحظات القاسية .

والله يا شمس انتي حطيتي ايدكـ عــ الجرح .

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*مساء الخير معاذ ,,

كيفك.؟؟

تشكيله الوزاره ,, يعني وزير الداخليه والخارجيه و و و 


,,

سؤالي اليوم ..

لو وقفت امام انسان كان سبب حزنك يوماً ما ماذا تفعل.؟؟




**,, لي عوده*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> *مساء الخير معاذ ,,
> 
> كيفك.؟؟
> 
> تشكيله الوزاره ,, يعني وزير الداخليه والخارجيه و و و 
> 
> 
> ,,
> 
> ...


*

صباح الورد ..

منوره المنتدى ..

شو وين الغيبة ..؟؟

إشتقنالكـ 

بالنسبة لسؤالكـ ..؟؟

اول شي حسب الإنسان و مكانته بقلبي .
إذا كان يستحق .. بحكيله الله يسامحك وبمشي .
اما إذا ما بيستحق .. بحكيله الله لا يسامحك لانك ظلمتني . 
**
أنتظر عودتكـ .*

----------


## shams spring

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ ملحم
					

يا مساء النور .. أهلين فيكي شو اخبارك .. منوره غرفة الضيوف .


اه والله انا هلأ عند صديقي وقاعدين بنفضفض لبعض .. يعني سؤالكـ إجا بوقت مناسب .. وكأنو عندكـ حاسة سادسة .^ ^.


أفتقد شخص .. رحل من عالمي ولكنني حاولت الوصول إلية و الإتصال به ولكن بدون جدوى .. فكم وكم أتأسف على تلك اللحظات القاسية .

والله يا شمس انتي حطيتي ايدكـ عــ الجرح . 




يا هلا فيك .... منورة بوجودك ... انا منيحه والحمد لله

ههههههه لا ذا هيك اكيد عندي حاسة سادسة .... بس انا خابريتها في المراحل البدائية شكلها اطورت
 
 ~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~

في حياتــي دائما ما اردد هذه العبارة :
" الناس بتحكي انا قلبي دليلي وانا بحكي عقلي هو دليلي "

~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~

يا ترى ===>

1) من الذي يتفوق على الاخر في شخصية"معاذ ملحم " القلب ام العقل ؟؟

2) تفتقد شخصا رحل من عالمك .... الى اي عالم ذهب ؟؟ وفي اي عالم تركك ؟؟
- هل تعتقد بأنه رحل الى الافضل ؟؟ 
- من السبب في ذلك الرحيل انت ام هو ام القدر ؟؟
- هل يستحق كل ذلك الاسف -منك- على رحيله ..؟؟
- لو اتيح لك ان تقف امامه ولو للحظة ماذا ستقول له ؟؟

~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.

*
*آحْلآمُنَـآ ..مَلـَّتْ طَـآبُورِ آلإنْتِظـآرْ..!

**3) هل ما زلت تنتظر ؟؟؟**

~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~*





*

~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~
** أليس غَريباً ان تكون في العشرين من عُمرك ..*
*و تحَتاجُ إلى عكازة .. لَيتكئ عليها قَلبك ..!!!
**
4) هل تحتاج فعلا الى يد ِ تخرج قلبك من حزنه وحنينه !!! ام انك تملك من القوة ما تستطيع ان ترمم به روحك المبعثرة مع تلك اللحظات القاسية ؟؟ 

~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~..~.~.~.~.~.~

ولى عودة ان شاء الله 

*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~

في حياتــي دائما ما اردد هذه العبارة :
" الناس بتحكي انا قلبي دليلي وانا بحكي عقلي هو دليلي "

~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~

يا ترى ===>

1) من الذي يتفوق على الاخر في شخصية"معاذ ملحم " القلب ام العقل ؟؟

بدون شكـ العقل هو اللذي ينتصر . ^^ .

2) تفتقد شخصا رحل من عالمك .... الى اي عالم ذهب ؟؟ وفي اي عالم تركك ؟؟

نعم أفتقده ,, غلى عالم الـ مالا نهاية .


- هل تعتقد بأنه رحل الى الافضل ؟؟ 

أعتقد ذلك ..

- من السبب في ذلك الرحيل انت ام هو ام القدر ؟؟

لا أعلم ,, لانه ذهب بدون إستئذان 

- هل يستحق كل ذلك الاسف -منك- على رحيله ..؟؟

يستحق .. لانه رائع بكل تفاصيلة ..

- لو اتيح لك ان تقف امامه ولو للحظة ماذا ستقول له ؟؟

أشتاق لك .. وأدعوا له بالخير و التوفيق .

~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.


آحْلآمُنَـآ ..مَلـَّتْ طَـآبُورِ آلإنْتِظـآرْ..!

3) هل ما زلت تنتظر ؟؟؟
أنتظر ماذا ..؟؟

~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~







~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~
أليس غَريباً ان تكون في العشرين من عُمرك ..
و تحَتاجُ إلى عكازة .. لَيتكئ عليها قَلبك ..!!

أليس غريباً سؤالكـ .. لأن قلبي لا يحتاج إلى عكازة كما تعتقدين ..!!

4) هل تحتاج فعلا الى يد ِ تخرج قلبك من حزنه وحنينه !!! ام انك تملك من القوة ما تستطيع ان ترمم به روحك المبعثرة مع تلك اللحظات القاسية ؟؟ 

انا لست حزينا .. لكنني أحن إلى الماضي قليلاً ..

~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~.~..~.~.~.~.~.~

ولى عودة ان شاء الله 

و انا أنتظر عودتكـ على هذا الكرسي الرائع .. 

في المرة القادمة .. أحضري بعضاً من القهوه .

لكـ مودتي ..*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*مساء الخير معاذ كيفك.؟؟ والله وانا اشتقتلكو بس ظروووووف

اولاً,,طمني عنك وعن دراستك,,؟؟

::

اغمض عينيك لدقيقه وتخيل ان العالم بين يديك ماذا تفعل.؟؟

كتاب حياتك بماذا تصفه.؟؟

لا اسمع لا ارى لا اتكلم متى تطبقها.؟؟

قبل اسمك ماذا تحب ان يكتب.؟؟

متى يقسو قلبك.؟؟

اين انت من الامل.؟؟

::

*
تعريفك للمصطلحات التاليه ,,                      
*
:: الالم
:: الحياة
:: الحياه الجامعية
:: الظروف
:: الصداقه
:: الدموع
:: السعاده



,, اليوم بكفو ,,
لي عوده ان شاء الله*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*مساء الخير معاذ كيفك.؟؟ والله وانا اشتقتلكو بس ظروووووف

اولاً,,طمني عنك وعن دراستك,,؟؟

**الحمد لله انا تمام .. و الدراسة ماشي حالها .
**
::

اغمض عينيك لدقيقه وتخيل ان العالم بين يديك ماذا تفعل.؟؟

**بديش هـ التخيل .. ههههههههههه
**
كتاب حياتك بماذا تصفه.؟؟

**بالأمل و التفاؤل 
**
لا اسمع لا ارى لا اتكلم متى تطبقها.؟؟

**بأي شي انا ما إلي دخل فيه 
**

قبل اسمك ماذا تحب ان يكتب.؟؟

**د. معاذ بني ملحم
**
متى يقسو قلبك.؟؟

**على الظلم و الظالم
**
اين انت من الامل.؟؟

**انا و الأمل نعيش سويا في مكان واحد وفي بيت واحد 
**
::

*
تعريفك للمصطلحات التاليه ,, 
*
:: الالم

**حالة صعبة تتعب النفس 
**
:: الحياة

**لها بداية ونهاية ويجب ان نستغلها بأمور جيده
**
:: الحياه الجامعية

**4 سنوات من العمر وهي من أروع و أجمل السنوات
**
:: الظروف

**امور تجبرنا على فعل اشياء لا نريدها 
**
:: الصداقه

**شي جميل لكن ان نعيشها بقلب صادق 
**
:: الدموع

**قطرات من الماء تسيل من العيون إما على الفرح او الحزن 
**
:: السعاده

**من اروح اللحظات التي تمر على الانسان .. وهي من الذكريات الجميله 
**
,, اليوم بكفو ,,
لي عوده ان شاء الله


**ان شاء الله على خير*

----------


## دموع الغصون

" معاذ ملحم "
صف لنا سنوات وجودك بالحصن أعطي لكل عام عنوان ووصف لا يقل عن تلات جمل 
" 2008 ، 2009 ، 2010 ، 2011 ، 2012 "

صف بكلمة كل من 
حسان القضاة 
غسان
هدوء عاصف 
أميرة قوس النصر 
الوسادة 
العالي عالي 
محمد قسايمة 
زهرة التوليب 
عُبادة 
احمد الزعبي 
عمار قسايمة 
بياض الثلج 
دموع الورد
المتميزة 
دليلة 
جنتل مان 
تحية عسكرية 
مستر اكس 
عاشق الحصن 
سكربت 
بنت شديفات 
قلعتي أبدية 
محمد حوريه 
محمد العزام 
علاء سماره
صديقة بنت شديفات 
شمس 
رند 
ان الله يراك 
العقيق الأحمر 
طوق الياسمين 
دموع الغصون 

همسه : هلا ما بعرف ازا كل هالأعضاء بتعرفهم أو لا بس رجعت للأسماء القديمه فبإمكانك تضيف مين مابدك من الأعضاء القداما وتشيل مين مابدك من الأعضاء القداما أما الحاليين فبدك تجاوب عليهم

----------


## معاذ ملحم

" معاذ ملحم "

صف لنا سنوات وجودك بالحصن أعطي لكل عام عنوان ووصف لا يقل عن تلات جمل 
" 2008 ، 2009 ، 2010 ، 2011 ، 2012 "

2008 : نقطة البداية في منتديات الحصن , من خلال وظيفتي تعرفت على هذا المنتدى , وأيضاً توليت منصب الإشراف في هذه السنه .

2009 : كان العطاء مستمر ويستمر لغاية الان , وكان الإبداع يتطور , وفي  هذه السنه تعلمت أشياء كثيرة 

2010 : تعرفت على أشخاص كثيرون من خلال هذا المنتدى , وكنا نجتمع سوياً في مكان ما , وكنا وما زلنا كأسرة واحده ( اسرة منتديات الحصن الأردنية )

2011 : انظم لـ منتدى الحصن أشخاص طيبون أحببناهم و أحبونا .. ألفناهم و ألفونا .. كانوا كـ أخوه لي .. وكان كل ذلك عبر هذا المنتدى الرائع .

2012 : سنة خير بإذن الله على الجميع , كما و أتمنى الخير للجميع كما يتمنون لي , وكم أود أن يعود الأعضاء القدامى للمنتدى بعد طول غياب .


صف بكلمة كل من 

حسان القضاة 
مدير

غسان
اخو المدير


هدوء عاصف 
مهندس

أميرة قوس النصر
مبدعة
 
الوسادة
حنونه
 
العالي عالي 
عضو قديم

محمد قسايمة
الدكتور الشاعر

زهرة التوليب 
صاحبة قلم متميز

عُبادة
ابن منتدى الحصن
 
احمد الزعبي 
عاشق الرياضة

عمار قسايمة 
يهوى الإبداع


بياض الثلج 
قلبها ناصع بالبياض


دموع الورد
تعشق الورد

المتميزة 
جزائرية 

دليلة 
جزائرية 

جنتل مان
زميلي بالتخصص
 
تحية عسكرية 
نشمي اردني

مستر اكس
يعشق الحاسوب
 
عاشق الحصن 
مكافح

سكربت 
ابن الرمثا

بنت شديفات
اختفت عن المنتدى
 
قلعتي أبدية 
كاتب

محمد حوريه
مكافح ومثابر ومجتهد
 
محمد العزام 
سياسي ناجح 

علاء سماره
عضو جديد ولكنني لا اعرفه جيدا

صديقة بنت شديفات 
نشمية اردنية مفرقاوية

شمس 
فتاة نشيطة 

رند
مرهفة الإحساس


ان الله يراك
صاحبة قلب كبير ,, كما وتعشق الطيور
 
العقيق الأحمر 
مبدعة ونشيطة ولكن بنكهتها الخاصة

طوق الياسمين 
تعشق الصباح وصوت العصافير وعطر الياسمين

دموع الغصون 
التالي للغالي ,, صاحبة القلم المتميز و الإبتسامه الرائعه و والإبداع في طرح الأفكار

----------


## إن الله يراك

د. معاذ ما اكثر كلمة تؤثر فيك؟؟؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> د. معاذ ما اكثر كلمة تؤثر فيك؟؟؟؟


كلمات كثيره بتأثر فيي 

لكن كل كلمة و إلها تأثير خاص .

لكن أكثر كلمة بتأثر فيي و بتذكرها عطول .. 

كلمة ميدو 
بتذكرني بشغلات كثير حلوه و بأوقات عشتها مع إنسان رائع ومع صاحب قلب كبير ملئ بالأمل و الحياة و السعاده .

----------


## دموع الغصون

بشكرك كتير معاذ على الاجابات 
استمتعت كتير وانا عم بقرأهم 
بتمنى كون خفيفة الظل باسئلتي 
بهيك انا كملت اسئله و رح تابع معك بصمت 
الله يعطيك ألف عافيه

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*معاذ يا معاذ ,, كيفك .؟؟

برأيك شو اللي بخرب العلاقه بين البنت والشب اذا كانت علاقه صحيحه .؟؟

شيء تتمنى ان تراه في جميع الشباب .؟؟

هل انت ممن يثق في الآخرين .؟؟

ما اصعب موقف ترى فيه فقدانك للسيطره على نفسك.؟؟

اخر مسج وصلك .؟؟

مكان تتمنى زيارته .؟؟ او محافظه اردنيه لم تزرها وتتمنى زيارتها .؟؟

لو يرجع الزمان ساعه شو بتعمل .؟؟

,,, 
*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*معاذ يا معاذ ,, كيفك .؟؟

الحمد لله انا تمام و رايق عـ الاخر 

برأيك شو اللي بخرب العلاقه بين البنت والشب اذا كانت علاقه صحيحه .؟؟

إذا كانت العلاقة صحيحه .. فـ المفروض ما يخربها شي ,, لكن بيني وبينكـ إلا ما يكون فيه منغصات و معوقات ما بين الشب و البنت .

شيء تتمنى ان تراه في جميع الشباب .؟؟

الإحترام و التعاون والإبتسامه 

هل انت ممن يثق في الآخرين .؟؟

أكيد بثق فيهم .. لكن كل شخص وإله مقدار معين من الثقه 

ما اصعب موقف ترى فيه فقدانك للسيطره على نفسك.؟؟

الغضب الشديد

اخر مسج وصلك .؟؟

شركة اورانج .. جدد اشتراكك بـ 4.62 الخط العسكري 

مكان تتمنى زيارته .؟؟ او محافظه اردنيه لم تزرها وتتمنى زيارتها .؟؟

مادبا

لو يرجع الزمان ساعه شو بتعمل .؟؟

بغير من حالتي إلى الأفضل و بستغل كل فرصة ضاعت مني .

,,, 
*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> بشكرك كتير معاذ على الاجابات 
> استمتعت كتير وانا عم بقرأهم 
> بتمنى كون خفيفة الظل باسئلتي 
> بهيك انا كملت اسئله و رح تابع معك بصمت 
> الله يعطيك ألف عافيه




أهلاً وسهلاً فيكـِ دموع الغصون 

نورتي الموضوع 

أسئلتكـ ما شاء الله عليها  خفيفه لطيفه مثلكـ ,,

و انا بتشكركـ على الروح المرحه يلي عندكـ 

وبتمنى انو أكون غطيت كل أسئلتكـ بالأجوبة .

و الله يعطيكـِ الف الف عافية .. نورتينا مره تانية .

----------


## إن الله يراك

ما هي الفترة التي ستفكر بها في الزواج؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> ما هي الفترة التي ستفكر بها في الزواج؟؟؟؟؟



اول شي لازم اكون نفسي .. لانو ما بدي أظلم البنت يلي بدي اوخذها .

يعني لازم يكون عندي بيت .. وهاد من أهم الأولويات عندي .
بعدها بفكر بالزواج .

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*معاذ احكيلي عن تجربتك الجامعيه وعندك رغبه بإكمال دراستك فيما بعد .؟؟

::


اكثر يوم بالاسبوع بتحبه .؟؟

انسان تنتظر منه شيء.؟؟



*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> *معاذ احكيلي عن تجربتك الجامعيه وعندك رغبه بإكمال دراستك فيما بعد .؟؟
> 
> ::
> 
> 
> اكثر يوم بالاسبوع بتحبه .؟؟
> 
> انسان تنتظر منه شيء.؟؟
> 
> ...



*
الحياة الجامعية هي من أروع و أفضل مراحل العمر بالنسبة لكل شاب و فتاة .. لأنه بـ 4 سنوات يتم فيها تكوين الذات و صقل شخصية الفرد عبر العلوم و المعارف التي يتم إكتسابها و تعلمها من أصحاب العلم .. ومن الأصدقاء أحياناً .

وبالنسبة لإكمال الدراسة .. انا ان شاء الله مفكر اكمل ماجستير و دكتوراه إن شاء الله طبعاً في نفس مجال التخصص .. لأنو طموح الإنسان لا يقف عند حد معين من العلم و من المعارف .

طبعاً التوفيق و التوكل على الله .

الأحد 

أنتظر من كل شخص يعرف و يسمع عن 
:: معاذ ملحم ::
أن يدعوا له بالخير و التوفيق و الهداية 


شكراً على هذه المجموعة الرائعه من الأسئلة ..

أنتظر المزيد ..*

----------


## (dodo)

*مساء الخير 
نبدا بالاسئلة 
كلمة عن الاصدقاء القدامى***هل انت صريح ام كتوم
**
**
**
هل لديك صديق فهمك وفهم تفكيرك ؟

**
**
جُرحت من شخص هل تبادر بالانتقام ؟

**


. ما الكلمات التي تقولها لنفسك وتحفزك كثيراً
لو كنت تستطيع تغيير اسمك .. ماذا تريده ان يكون 
. لو كان لديك مليون دولار وعليك صرفه في 3 دقائق ماذا تفعل؟






*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*مساء الخير
**مساء النور 
** 
نبدا بالاسئلة 


كلمة عن الاصدقاء القدامى*

أصدقاء مكانهم في القلب وسيبقون كذلك .

**هل انت صريح ام كتوم
**
صريح في بعض الأمور وكتوم أيضاً في بعض الأمور ..
**
هل لديك صديق فهمك وفهم تفكيرك ؟
**نعم لدي صديق .
**
جُرحت من شخص هل تبادر بالانتقام ؟
لا احب الإنتقام وحتى لو جرحت .
**

. ما الكلمات التي تقولها لنفسك وتحفزك كثيراً

الأمل و التفاؤل و الإدارة ( القائد )
لو كنت تستطيع تغيير اسمك .. ماذا تريده ان يكون 

لا اريد تغيير اسمي .. لأنه يعجبني كثيراً .
. لو كان لديك مليون دولار وعليك صرفه في 3 دقائق ماذا تفعل؟

بسيطه .. انتي جيبي الـ مليون دينار ما عليكي .. انا محاسب و بعرف كيف اتصرف فيهم .

شكرا على الاسئلة .*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*مساء الخير معاذ ,, كيفك.؟؟

هل تعتقد ان حظك شيء.؟؟

بماذا تعترف الآآن .؟؟

هل انت راضٍ عن نفسك.؟؟

هل تؤيد الزواج اعاطفي ام التقليدي .. ولماذا.؟؟

هل ندمت على اتخاذ قرار في حياتك .؟؟

ما الصفه التي تطلق عليك في بعض الاحيان .؟؟

متى يعاندك النسيان.؟؟

متى يقسو قلبك .؟؟  " كأنو مكرر "

انت من مدينه تحبها وتعشقها ..اذكر مدينتك وعبر عنها بما ترغب.؟؟

كلمات لن تنساها .؟؟


اسفه اذا كثرت فيهم او احرجتك ..* :SnipeR (72):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*مساء الخير معاذ ,, كيفك.؟؟

**يا مساء الفل .. والله الحمد لله كويس 
**
هل تعتقد ان حظك سيء.؟؟

**أحياناً
**
بماذا تعترف الآآن .؟؟

**بعترف انو وجه ابن عمي  كان خير علي .. كل ما اروحله بالتكسي بصحلي طلب لعند منطقة بيتهم .
**
هل انت راضٍ عن نفسك.؟؟

**الحمد لله .. لكن ينقصني بعض التعديلات للأفضل 
**
هل تؤيد الزواج اعاطفي ام التقليدي .. ولماذا.؟؟

**والله زمان كنت أفضل الزواج التقليدي .. لكن بالوقت الحالي بفضل الزواج العاطفي .. بشرط أن يكون الحب صادقاً ومبني على الثقه و المحبة و الألفة في ما بين الطرفين .**



هل ندمت على اتخاذ قرار في حياتك .؟؟

**الحمد لله .. ما بحياتي ندمت على شي اتخذته و عملته 
**
ما الصفه التي تطلق عليك في بعض الاحيان .؟؟

**معاذ بيك
.
.
 أو عطوفة الباشا معاذ ملحم
**

متى يعاندك النسيان.؟؟

**حينما يحين وقت النسيان 
**
متى يقسو قلبك .؟؟ " كأنو مكرر "

**اه مكرر .. 
**
انت من مدينه تحبها وتعشقها ..اذكر مدينتك وعبر عنها بما ترغب.؟؟

**اربد**
يا عروس الشمال 
والله فيكي العز ينقال
الألف : أرض الحرية 
و الراء : رايتنا هاشمية
و الباء : بنعشق البدلة العسكرية
و الدال : دلالك على النار فيها القهوه مغلية 

**من مقتطفات قصيدة انا كتبتها عن اربد وهي بعنوان هي معشوقتي للكاتب معاذ ملحم ^^
**

كلمات لن تنساها .؟؟

**ميدو 
**

اسفه اذا كثرت فيهم او احرجتك ..
*


لا عادي مش مشكلة .. انا كثير مبسوط لأسئلتك .

----------


## دموع الغصون

مساء الخيرات 
انا حكيت مارح اسئلك بس هلا خطر ببالي سؤال وانا بقرأ اجوبتك 
معاذ هلا انت باخر مرحلة دراسية و ان شاء الله كلها كم شهر وبتتخرج 

- في نيه عندك تدخل للجيش ؟؟ 
ولو كان في نيه شو رح تختار أمن عام .. درك .. دفاع مدني .. سلاح جو .. الخ ؟

- سؤال تاني لو ما القيت شغل بالأردن ممكن تفكر تطلع تكمل شغل برى الأردن ؟

-السؤال التالت ممكن ترتبط بإنسانة لا تحمل الجنسية الأردنية .. أو من غير أصول أردنية  ؟

ما بضمن ازا رح ارجع اسئلك او لا حسب اجوبتك

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مساء الخيرات 

يا مساء النور 

انا حكيت مارح اسئلك بس هلا خطر ببالي سؤال وانا بقرأ اجوبتك 
معاذ هلا انت باخر مرحلة دراسية و ان شاء الله كلها كم شهر وبتتخرج 

- في نيه عندك تدخل للجيش ؟؟ 
والله .. بالأول انا ناوي أكمل دراسة .. لكن إذا صار تعديلات  .

بدي أدخل الجيش العربي 
ضباط ميدان 

ولو كان في نيه شو رح تختار أمن عام .. درك .. دفاع مدني .. سلاح جو .. الخ ؟

والله مثل ما حكيتلك .. بدي أدخل ضابط ميدان بـ الجيش العربي 

- سؤال تاني لو ما القيت شغل بالأردن ممكن تفكر تطلع تكمل شغل برى الأردن ؟

أكيد .. بطلع وبشتغل برى 

-السؤال التالت ممكن ترتبط بإنسانة لا تحمل الجنسية الأردنية .. أو من غير أصول أردنية  ؟

والله القلب وما يهوى ..

يعني كل شي بالدنيا نصيب 

ما بضمن ازا رح ارجع اسئلك او لا حسب اجوبتك


ان شاء الله .. سيكون هنالك العديد من الأسئلة .

----------


## دموع الغصون

بالتوفيق يارب واكيد كل شي بالدنيا نصيب 


طيب خلينا نشطح بالمستقبل لقدام شوي 

- ونتخيل معاذ ضابط ميداني بالجيش ونسبوه ليطلع بقوات حفظ السلام 
بتطلع او بتعتذر ؟؟ 

- بكل صراحة رح تقبل واسطه أو لا ؟ 

- رح تنقل القوانين العسكرية والانضباط معك للبيت ولحياتك ولولادك ؟؟

يسلمو معاذ غلبتك بالاسئله

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بالتوفيق يارب واكيد كل شي بالدنيا نصيب 

أكيد .. ^^ 

طيب خلينا نشطح بالمستقبل لقدام شوي 

طيب ماشي

- ونتخيل معاذ ضابط ميداني بالجيش ونسبوه ليطلع بقوات حفظ السلام 
بتطلع او بتعتذر ؟؟ 

بطلع .. ليش لأ .

- بكل صراحة رح تقبل واسطه أو لا ؟ 


واسطه بشو ..؟؟
وكيف نوعها ..؟؟

- رح تنقل القوانين العسكرية والانضباط معك للبيت ولحياتك ولولادك ؟؟

الإنضباط لازم يكون بكل مكان .. لانو بدون نظام او إنظباط رح تخرب الأمور .. صح ولا انا غلطان .

احكيلك شغله .. انا رح أعلم ولادي الصح من الغلط و رح اعلمهم و اربيهم احسن تربية .. وكمان رح اعلمهم إحترام النظام و الوقت و كل شي كويس .. طبعاً بإذن الله .

يسلمو معاذ غلبتك بالاسئله 

لا عادي لا غلبة ولا اشي 
اصلا انا مبسوط بأسئلتك .[/QUOTE]

----------


## دموع الغصون

معاذ بدي طالعلك نظام بابا العسكري هون هلا 

هلا الواسطة بالجيش بشو بتكون 
- بدي تنقل فلان للمنطقة الفلانية ..
بدي تنسب فلان لدورة الفلانية .. 
بدي تزبط اجازات فلان لكزا وكزا ..
بدي تمشي فلان بالفحص الطبي .. 
كزا عنده امتحان بدي تزبط اللجنه .. 
كزا بده يتقاعد و بده يزبط التقرير الطبي وارفع نسبة المعلولية .. 

و على قولة يلي بطلعو على ساحل العاج جابص يا ابو الواسطات 

الله يوفقك بحياتك و يرزقك بنت الحلال والذريه الصالحة 

انبسطت كتير باجاباتك 
بتمنى ما كون ازعجتك

----------


## معاذ ملحم

معاذ بدي طالعلك نظام بابا العسكري هون هلا 

ههههه ,,, ليش أبوكي شو رتبتة بالجيش .

هلا الواسطة بالجيش بشو بتكون 
- بدي تنقل فلان للمنطقة الفلانية ..
بدي تنسب فلان لدورة الفلانية .. 
بدي تزبط اجازات فلان لكزا وكزا ..
بدي تمشي فلان بالفحص الطبي .. 
كزا عنده امتحان بدي تزبط اللجنه .. 
كزا بده يتقاعد و بده يزبط التقرير الطبي وارفع نسبة المعلولية .. 

يعني يمكن اتواسط لمثل انو جندلي فلان .. ساعدلي فلان ومشي اموره .
يعني شغلات ع الخفيف و حسب مقدرتي .. لانو انا بحب اساعد الناس 

و على قولة يلي بطلعو على ساحل العاج جابص يا ابو الواسطات 

شو يعني جابص ..؟؟

الله يوفقك بحياتك و يرزقك بنت الحلال والذريه الصالحة 

امين يا رب .. وكمان انتي الله يوفقك بحياتك ويسعدك يا رب 

انبسطت كتير باجاباتك 
بتمنى ما كون ازعجتك 

لا ازعاج ولا شي 
الله يعلم كم انا مبسوط ب الحديث معك و بالإجابة على اسئلتك الخفيفه اللطيفه .

لروحك الطاهره السلام

----------


## دموع الغصون

لا انسى بدك تصير ضابط ميداني وما بتعرف شو يعني جابص 
له له يا معاذ 

جابص يعني تحمل .. يعني هي مبدأها وبعلقو على يلي بزبط واسطه ليطلع برى مع قوات حفظ السلام و بعدين بيتعب وبيطلع مو قدها فبحكوله جابص يعني كون قوي التحمل 
من وين اصل هالكلمة ما بعرف لصراحه بس بيستخدموها بهالموقف 


تعال تعال اعملك اختبار عسكري 
بتعرف شو يعني دقيش ؟؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يا دموع الغصون .. 

انا بعدني ما دخلت الجيش ولا بعرف شو بستخدموا من الفاظ .. هلأ احكيلي انتي مين علمك هيك مصطلحات ..!!

وبعدين دقيش .. أعتقد انو معناها بديل أو مساعد .

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*مشكور معاذ اجوبتك ممتعه !!

بدي اسئلك ..

شو الماده اللي كنت تكرهها ايام المدرسه .؟؟

كم معدلك بالتوجيهي اذا بتحب تحكي .. شو فرعك .؟؟

في تواصل مع اصداقاء الطفوله .؟؟

هل انت ممن يحبون زراعه الامل في نفوس الاخرين .. ولماذا .؟؟

لمين تهدي هـ السمايلات من الاعضاء ,,







لي عوده*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*مشكور معاذ اجوبتك ممتعه !!

**و أسئلتك أروع 
**
بدي اسئلك ..

**إسألي
**
شو الماده اللي كنت تكرهها ايام المدرسه .؟؟

**رياضيات
**
كم معدلك بالتوجيهي اذا بتحب تحكي .. شو فرعك .؟؟

**65 

إدارة معلوماتية**

في تواصل مع اصداقاء الطفوله .؟؟

**لا والله ما فيه .. لانو كل واحد فينا راح لمكان 
وكمان انا اغلب اصدقائي من الجنوب* *


هل انت ممن يحبون زراعه الامل في نفوس الاخرين .. ولماذا .؟؟
**
أكيد .. لأنني أعشق الأمل و التفاؤل 
**
لمين تهدي هـ السمايلات من الاعضاء ,,

**  مش عارف لمين
** لـ صديقة بنت الشديفات
** لكل واحد شاهد الموضوع وما شاركنا 
**
لي عوده


**أنتظر عودتك*

----------


## دموع الغصون

> يا دموع الغصون .. 
> 
> انا بعدني ما دخلت الجيش ولا بعرف شو بستخدموا من الفاظ .. هلأ احكيلي انتي مين علمك هيك مصطلحات ..!!
> 
> وبعدين دقيش .. أعتقد انو معناها بديل أو مساعد .



والله تعلمت هالكلمات من بابا لهيك عندي شوية معلومات منيحة عن الجيش .. او احكيلك انا متقاعده كنت بالجيش خدمه 40 سنه 

دقيش معناها بديل يعني لما تكون مجاز انته دقيشك بكون مكانك 

يسلمو معاذ غلبتك باسئلتي  الله يعطيك ألف عافية

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*الله يعافيكِ .. و انا كثير مبسوط بأسئلتكـ .. نورتي*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*::  مساء الخير كيفك .؟؟؟

شاعرك المفضل .؟؟

لديك خوف من شيء معين.؟؟

كم عدد اللغات التي تستطيع التحدث بها .؟؟

ما تعريفك للخيانه.؟؟

هل انت جيد في صنع صداقات جديدة.؟؟

عندك قدره على تقليد الآخرين.؟؟

:: لو ::

استطعت ان تتحول الى احد انواع الطيور ماذا تختار.؟؟

امتلكت بنك ماذا ستسميه.؟؟

تكمل حياتك في مكان اخر في الدنيا ماذا ستختار.؟؟

تكتب كتاباً ماذا ستكتب.؟؟

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

اول شخص تلجأ اله في حل مشاكلك.؟؟


كمان لي عوده 

*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*:: مساء الخير كيفك .؟؟؟


مساء النور 

شاعرك المفضل .؟؟


بن فطيس

لديك خوف من شيء معين.؟؟

بخاف من الأفعى 

كم عدد اللغات التي تستطيع التحدث بها .؟؟

العربية و الإنجليزية 

ما تعريفك للخيانه.؟؟

ظلم و قهر وتعذيب

هل انت جيد في صنع صداقات جديدة.؟؟


الحمد لله .. إجتماعي بشكل مش طبيعي .. وين ما اروح بكون معروف بين الجميع 

عندك قدره على تقليد الآخرين.؟؟

يعني أحياناً .. في فبالك حد معين أقلده ^^ 

:: لو ::

لو وما أدراكـ ما لو 

استطعت ان تتحول الى احد انواع الطيور ماذا تختار.؟؟

الصقر

امتلكت بنك ماذا ستسميه.؟؟

بنك النشمي

تكمل حياتك في مكان اخر في الدنيا ماذا ستختار.؟؟

وادي رم 

تكتب كتاباً ماذا ستكتب.؟؟

أكتب قصة عن الوطن .. وعشق الوطن 
أكتب حروفاً سطرها التاريخ .. واجمعها لكي اعيد صياغتها بشكل و اسلوب جديد .


,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

اول شخص تلجأ اله في حل مشاكلك.؟؟

بحب أقعد مع حالي .


كمان لي عوده 


إن شاء الله .. و انا انتظرك ..*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*والله ذوق 

معاذ كيفك بدي اسئلك ,,

شو رأيك بـ

لا تشــرح للنـــاس مشاكلـــك . . فـَ قولهُـــم (كيــف حالـــك)

"مجـــرد تحيـــــه" وليـــس ســؤالاً . .

**

املأ الفراغ ,,

تعبت من .......

اهدي .......... لـ من احب

انا ...... في الحياة

احبك....... 





هل تتزوج من تحبها .. ام تحب من تتزوجها !! وايهما تراه اجمل ؟


تعتذر لمن وعن ماذا .؟؟


برأيك هل القدر يضعنا في الظروف ام نحن من نفعل ذلك.؟؟


عبر عن ما بداخلك بما ترغب .؟؟


::


*
*
*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

[QUOTE=صديقه بنت الشديفات;584399]*والله ذوق 

وانتي كمان صاحبة ذو9و9و9و9و9وق

معاذ كيفك بدي اسئلك ,,

اه إسألي 

شو رأيك بـ

لا تشــرح للنـــاس مشاكلـــك . . فـَ قولهُـــم (كيــف حالـــك)

"مجـــرد تحيـــــه" وليـــس ســؤالاً . .

كل واحد فيه من الهموم و المشاكل ما يكفية .
ونادراً ما تلاقي حدا يهتم فيك ويحس بمشاعرك
ويهتم لأجلك و يحاول يحل مشكلتك 

**

املأ الفراغ ,,

تعبت من ....... الخداع و الكذب 

اهدي ....  وردة   ...... لـ من احب

انا ... متفائل ... في الحياة

احبك...   جدا .... 





هل تتزوج من تحبها .. ام تحب من تتزوجها !! وايهما تراه اجمل ؟

احب من اتزوجها .. حتى يبقى الحب بعد الزواج الى الابد .. ^^ 
و الله يبعثلنا الزوجة الصالحة .
تعتذر لمن وعن ماذا .؟؟

والله ما غلطت بحق حدا الاسبوع هاد .. ف عن شو بدي اعتذر .. هههههه

برأيك هل القدر يضعنا في الظروف ام نحن من نفعل ذلك.؟؟
مش عارف .. شو رأيك انتي بالموضوع 

عبر عن ما بداخلك بما ترغب .؟؟
اسمعي .. بدي اروح انام احسنلي .. لاني تعباااااان 

ما بديش ولا صوت ,, فاهمين !!
وإذا بسمع صوت 
بتوكلوا كتلة 
::


*
*
*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

:SnipeR (59):  :SnipeR (59):  :SnipeR (59):  :SnipeR (59): 
*
على شان الصوت رأي انه البشر اللي يصطنعوا الظروف ,,


بعدين ليش بدك تنام*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

كنت بدي انام عشان انسى يلي صار اليوم ... وعشان اريح راسي شوي .

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*شو صاير معك معاذ فضفض .؟؟*

----------


## shams spring

*

مسا الخيرات معاذ كيفك وكيف الكرسي معك ؟؟

خطر عبالي اسألك كم سؤال جاوبهم ع رواق ^_^

1-شخـــص لطــالما حـــلمـــت بــــه؟!؟ 

 2 -مـوقـــف صــدمــك ولــن تنســــاه؟!؟ 

 3 -شـخــص تتمنــي الإنتقــام منـــه؟!؟

 4-شــئ او شخــص غيــّر مجــري حياتـــك؟!

5-حلم لا تستطيـــع تحقيقه؟!؟

 6-كلمة تود سماعها كل يوم؟!؟

واخيرا 
7- ما الذي يعلقك بهذا المنتدى ؟؟

8- ما الذي يدفعك للدخول اليه كل يوم ؟؟

*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

عما قريب سيتم الإجابة على الاسئلة 

بإذن الله

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*

مسا الخيرات معاذ كيفك وكيف الكرسي معك ؟؟

يا مساء النور .. الحمد لله الكرسي مريح كثير بوجودكم حولي .

خطر عبالي اسألك كم سؤال جاوبهم ع رواق ^_^

1-شخـــص لطــالما حـــلمـــت بــــه؟!؟ 

هو ذلك الشخص الذي كان وما زال طيف أحلامي ,,

2 -مـوقـــف صــدمــك ولــن تنســــاه؟!؟ 

واحد بيحكيلي انو بطلع من اربد لـ عمان وبرجع بدينار .. والمشكلة انو بسيارات خصوصي ... كيف زبطت معو مش عارف كيف ..

3 -شـخــص تتمنــي الإنتقــام منـــه؟!؟

لا اُحب الإنتقام أبداً ..

4-شــئ او شخــص غيــّر مجــري حياتـــك؟!

لما اخذت رخصة العمومي ولما بلشت اشتغل على السرفيس 
بطلت اطلع مع صحابي متل اول وتغيرت بحياتي كثير شغلات 


5-حلم لا تستطيـــع تحقيقه؟!؟

انو أصير طيار بسلاح الجو الملكي .. كان حلمي منذ الطفولة .

6-كلمة تود سماعها كل يوم؟!؟

كلمة صباح الخير ,, 

واخيرا 
7- ما الذي يعلقك بهذا المنتدى ؟؟

أنتم ..
 وروح التعاون و المحبة و الأخوه التي تربطنا 

8- ما الذي يدفعك للدخول اليه كل يوم ؟؟

لأُتابع اخر أخباركم .. و للتواصل معكم بشكل مستمر 

*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*هلا هلا بمعاذ وchـيفك .؟؟

تضحك الصبح ولا لا .؟؟

اول شي تفكر تعمله بس تصحى من النوم .؟؟

::
برأيك ليش اغلب البشر تكذب.؟؟

هل ما تتمناه يصل متأخراً.؟؟

تعذبت لانك احببت.؟؟ ام لم تحب حتى لا تتعذب.؟؟

تشتاق لأحدهم الآآن .؟؟

هل تتأثر بكلام الناس ام انك انسان عنيد تفعل ما تشاء .؟؟

هل لك صديق اقل منك عمراً وبرأيك الصداقه الناجحه تتأثر بالعمر .؟؟

من المفكر في المواقف العاطفيه عقلك ام قلبك .؟؟


بدك ارجع ولا اروح بلا عوده*  :Ag:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*هلا هلا بمعاذ وchـيفك .؟؟

**هلا و غلا وكرتون حلا 
اليوم عن جد انا مبسوط كثير و اموري تمام التمام .
**
تضحك الصبح ولا لا .؟؟
**
انا بحب اصحى الصبح من النوم و اكون مبسوط 
وبحب اضحك لكن بأدب لحتى ابدى يومي بشعور رائع* *

اول شي تفكر تعمله بس تصحى من النوم .؟؟
**
بشوف إذا ابن عمي داق على تلفوني ولا لأ .. عشان نطلع سوا عـ الجامعة* *

::
برأيك ليش اغلب البشر تكذب.؟؟
**
لأنهم تعودوا على هيكـ**

هل ما تتمناه يصل متأخراً.؟؟
**
تجري الرياح بما لا تشتهي السفن**
أحيانا يصل متأخراً و أحياناً يصل بالوقت المحدد
**
تعذبت لانك احببت.؟؟ ام لم تحب حتى لا تتعذب.؟؟
**والله تعذبت لما حبيت .. لكن هـ الحب ما استمر 
فأنا بطريق و هية راحت بطريق وانتهت الأمور بيناتنا
**
****************

تشتاق لأحدهم الآآن .؟؟

**بالوقت الحالي لا
**

هل تتأثر بكلام الناس ام انك انسان عنيد تفعل ما تشاء .؟؟
**
احيانا كلام الناس يجرح و يؤثر .. لكن مش بالضروره انو اتأثر بشكل كبير وبدرجة انو الغي و اعدل من تصرفاتي او من طبعي 
و انا بعمل يلي بناسبني وبريحني**

هل لك صديق اقل منك عمراً وبرأيك الصداقه الناجحه تتأثر بالعمر .؟؟
**
الصداقة الناجحة لا تتأثر بالعمر أبداً .. رأي الشخصي
**
من المفكر في المواقف العاطفيه عقلك ام قلبك .؟؟
**
بكل صدق .. العقل* *
بدك ارجع ولا اروح بلا عوده*  :Ag: 
*
لا شو تروحي ما تروحي ,, والله بزعل 
*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*هلا فيك ويعيش اللي يغليك,,

نبدأ بـ الاسئله,,

تعجبك اسئلتي .؟؟

هل تسود افكارك حب التمرد او الخروج عن المألوف.؟؟

هل تمنيت يوماً ان تكون شخص غير معاذ.. ولماذا.؟؟

كم مره تنازلت عن مبادئك لـ اجل انسان.؟؟

صفه فيك تكرهها .؟؟


::لحظات ::

لحظه ابكتك .؟
لحظه محفورة في ذاكرتك.؟
لحظه لن تتذكرها.؟
لحظه لن تندم عليها.؟
لحظه تتمنى ان تعود.؟




ما هو الشي الذي تحرص على حمله لكل مكان ..؟؟


**,,* :SnipeR (72):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*هلا فيك ويعيش اللي يغليك,,

**تسلمي يا رب .. كلك زوووء 
**
نبدأ بـ الاسئله,,

**يلا .. انا جاهز
**
تعجبك اسئلتي .؟؟

**أكيد .. لأنه لو ما بتعجبني أسئلتك كان ما خليتك تستمري بالاسئلة 
**
هل تسود افكارك حب التمرد او الخروج عن المألوف.؟؟
**
أحيانا .. بحب اتمرد شوي على البعض من أصدقائي 
**
هل تمنيت يوماً ان تكون شخص غير معاذ.. ولماذا.؟؟
**
لا .. لان شخصية معاذ ملحم تعجبني وتروق لي كثيرا 

**معاذ بيك
**
كم مره تنازلت عن مبادئك لـ اجل انسان.؟؟

**المبادئ و القيم بالنسبة لي شيء مقدس .. ولا يمكن التنازل عنها مهما كانت الظروف و الاسباب* *

صفه فيك تكرهها .؟؟

**عصبي شوي**



::لحظات ::
**
عنجد**

لحظه ابكتك .؟
**
يوم الجمعة الماضية .. بكيت عندما سمعت القران الكريم**

لحظه محفورة في ذاكرتك.؟
**ميدو**

لحظه لن تتذكرها.؟
**
لحظة يوم ما حملت حادث بالسياره .. الله لا يعيد هذيك الايام .. مؤلمة جدا* *

لحظه لن تندم عليها.؟

**مش رح اندم على موضوع صار معاي قبل 4 اشهر .. اعطيت واحد فلوس قبل 5 اشهر ولساتني لغاية الان بركض وراه وبدور عليه لحتى يرجع الـ 400 دينار .
**
لحظه تتمنى ان تعود.؟
**
ايام الجفر .. يا الله شو بتمنى ترجع هذيك الايام* *


ما هو الشي الذي تحرص على حمله لكل مكان ..؟؟
**
القلم الازرق و الاحمر و المحفظة**,,* :SnipeR (72):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*يسلمو معاذ اجابات رائعه كـ العادة,,*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*كما تعودنا منكِ دائما أسئلة في غاية الروعة ..

يسلمووووو كثير .. انا مبسوط هون معكم 
*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*احم احم انا اجيت ,,
كيفك معاذ .؟؟

ما هي المجالات التي تتمنى ان تأخذها منهجاً في حياتكـ.؟؟



امنيه تتمنى ان تكف عن تمنيها .؟؟ 


::


لو وجدت مصباح علاء الدين ماذا تتمنى .؟؟


::


هل كرهت انسان يوماً ..؟؟


::


هل تثق بـ اصدقاء المصالح .؟؟



::

*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*تعليقكـ على الصور التاليه 

او اكتب اي شي بدكـ اياه

**::**::
**














*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*احم احم انا اجيت ,,
كيفك معاذ .؟؟

والله مرتاح ومش مرتاح 
متضايق شوي هـ اليومين من موضوع مزعجني ..

ما هي المجالات التي تتمنى ان تأخذها منهجاً في حياتكـ.؟؟

المجالات العلمية و المالية 

امنيه تتمنى ان تكف عن تمنيها .؟؟ 

كنت أتمنى أنه سيبقى لي .. ولكن 
يا للأسف .. 
أتمنى أن يرحل ويرحل ولا أُريده بعد الان .

::


لو وجدت مصباح علاء الدين ماذا تتمنى .؟؟

أتمنى أن ينتهي الموضوع على خير وسلام 
بدون اية أضرار 

و أتمنى الخير و السلام للجميع

::


هل كرهت انسان يوماً ..؟؟

كرهته وكرهته كثيرا ..

وما عاد يهمني أمره 

::


هل تثق بـ اصدقاء المصالح .؟؟

بكل بساطه 

لأ

::

*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*تعليقكـ على الصور التاليه 

او اكتب اي شي بدكـ اياه

**::**::
**



**كل منا يفهم الاخر ... فلماذا لا نكون لبعض
**


**وطني 
**






**التاج الهشمي .. رمز الفخر لكل اردني

**

**امي أتعلمين أن قلبي مجروح .. ما عاد فيني الصبر .**



**أشتاق للإبتسامه .. وأشتاق لـ هدوء البال .
**

*
الله يا وقت مضى وايام مرت وين.. ايام عهد الوفا ويقال يا﻿ عونهان كنت راضي في طريقك وشفته زين..عسى ان قلبك عند ناس يدارونه

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*ابدعت معاذ ,,*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يسلمووو كلك زوووووووووووووووووق . ^^ .

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*اشكركـ معاذ على قبولك المشاركة في كرسي الاعتراف

في هالفتره تعرفنا فيها على معاذ الطيوب واللي عنده كمشه امل محتفظ فيها للمستقبل ..

..
..

يعطيك العافيه معاذ ..*

----------

